# More wasted meetings



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 16, 2014)

Remembered from a meeting during my corporate days.  A manager began by asking for names to be submitted by department heads.  They were setting up a committee that would be the planning group that would devise plans to implement, 'The Plan' that was requested by top management.  They would develop a plan to launch 'The Plan' throughout the IT group and bring planning ideas to 'The Plan' that would make moving 'The Plan' forward.  I leaned over to my co-worker and asked, 'What's the plan?'.  It become a standing joke whenever a meeting was scheduled would we be discussing 'The Plan'.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh dear...  Your post just triggered memories of staff meetings.   The worst part of my previous job.
I had blocked those from my memory completely.  Makes me feel even better about retirement now, though.

A group of us would often get together for what we jokingly referred to as "therapy" after those meetings.
:cheers:


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 16, 2014)

NancyNGA said:


> Oh dear...  Your post just triggered memories of staff meetings.   The worst part of my previous job.
> I had blocked those from my memory completely.  Makes me feel even better about retirement now, though.
> 
> A group of us would often get together for what we jokingly referred to as "therapy" after those meetings.
> :cheers:



You know what the eventual result was, the manager in question was let go on the next RIF a month or 2 later and there was never a planning committee formed and 'The Plan' never got implemented to my knowledge.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 16, 2014)

Yep, sounds similar to some of our wasted meetings. Did you ever consider it might have been even worse 
if they actually did come up with "The Plan?"


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 16, 2014)

I was generally a thorn in management's side.  In 2009 just a month before my retirement with all papers submitted I was required to take a 2 day training session for as I usually called them 'improvement' training.  At the beginning of the 1st session we were asked to get up and tell everyone what we expect to get from this training.  I stood up and said, 'I hope to get more from this than I ever got from the other 35 training sessions in my career'.  I didn't endear myself to the lecturer at that point and my immediate supervisor who was also in the class buried his head and I could tell he was snickering.


----------



## oldman (Dec 16, 2014)

In my engineering days after I graduated from college, we used to have meetings about the meetings we were going to be having. Go figure!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 16, 2014)

oldman said:


> In my engineering days after I graduated from college, we used to have meetings about the meetings we were going to be having. Go figure!



Orrrr, how about, 'We would like you to submit ideas to discuss at future meetings.'


----------



## AprilT (Dec 16, 2014)

The only thing good about these meetings were the free snacks, at least at the once we had, there were like banquets.  Well some were.  LOL


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 16, 2014)

AprilT said:


> The only thing good about these meetings were the free snacks, at least at the once we had, there were like banquets.  Well some were.  LOL



Early in my career I worked for a Utah bank's data processing group.  A few of us were invited to Salt Lake for a seminar of IT professionals.  I was asked to drive the bank's van to transport the group.  When arriving and forgetting that my group was all 'Mormons' I started to indulge in the refreshments at the open bar.  Needless to say I was asked to give up the keys and let someone else drive back.  My career went downhill from that point on and I ended up quitting and going back into construction for a few years.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 16, 2014)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Early in my career I worked for a Utah bank's data processing group.  A few of us were invited to Salt Lake for a seminar of IT professionals.  I was asked to drive the bank's van to transport the group.  When arriving and forgetting that my group was all 'Mormons' I started to indulge in the refreshments at the open bar.  Needless to say I was asked to give up the keys and let someone else drive back.  My career went downhill from that point on and I ended up quitting and going back into construction for a few years.



LOL!  Fortunately, I wasn't talking that kind of banquet, there wasn't any type of open bar, no alcohol strongest drinks were black coffee, espresso.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 16, 2014)

One of the joys of retirement : no more sitting thru or trying to lead staff meetings. Of course lots of volunteer & cultural orgs carry the meeting habit forward. Yuk.


----------



## drifter (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm glad the bad ol days of staff meetings and planning sessions are behind me. I see many of you  feel the same way.


----------

